# best cookbook for technique/fundamentals



## chiffonodd (Feb 20, 2015)

For a home cook who's looking to break out of the recipe-by-recipher stage, what is a good cookbook to learn techniques and fundamentals that can be applied in coozing across the board? Something focused primarily on technique with recipes and/or exercises to illustrate?

Thanks!


----------



## Jordanp (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably either On cooking or Professional cooking books that have alot of basic info or something a little more advanced with Modernist Cuisine at home.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 20, 2015)

Get Cookery School from Richard Corrigan. http://richardcorrigan.co.uk/shop/cook-books/

It is excellent for a serious amateur. He is a very good professional chef (2 star Michelin) but this book and the recipes in it are adapted for the home kitchen. It illustrates techniques very well and will widen your repertoire a lot. Ignore anything he says about sharpening knives though. 

Pro books can be very good but tend to assume equipment and quantities that don't work well at home.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Feb 20, 2015)

Modernist cuisine second tome. But is bank robbery or copyright infringement to get it.


----------



## petefromNY (Feb 20, 2015)

essentials of preffesional cooking text book. ALso cant forget the Flavor bible


----------



## daveb (Feb 20, 2015)

Keller's "ad hoc at home" is prob the best I have at describing technique and showing expected results and addressing a wide range of cooking styles. McGee is an encyclopedia of food knowledge. 

You may want to narrow your scope some, Steven's on Braising is very good, MC makes my brain hurt and is primarily applicable to MC technique but when it clicks it clicks, "Cooking for Geeks" is inexpensive, a good read and usually informative. There are bread books, sauce books, flavor books, cake books sausage books, etc, that are at least as technique oriented as recipe oriented. No good BBQ book has been written yet, I just haven't had time....:cool2:


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I'm going to be in Portland this weekend with one of the world's best book stores (Powell's) so I'll look for these. 

Seriously good food scene in that town, too. Lots of inspiration.


----------



## easy13 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pepin - La Methode


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 20, 2015)

easy13 said:


> Pepin - La Methode



What do you think about Pepin's "New Complete Techniques"? Looks like maybe an update on his classic texts?


----------



## easy13 (Feb 20, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> What do you think about Pepin's "New Complete Techniques"? Looks like maybe an update on his classic texts?



Yeah, thats pretty much his two older books updated/combined in one book. That will definitely cover technique and fundamentals


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 21, 2015)

I got Pepin's new Technique and it has a lot of really basic stuff, so that is one I would strongly recommend looking thru in person. I'm not upset I got it but there is a lot of stuff I already knew. Of course the stuff I didn't know he does a great job explaining. The DVD has a few neat things too.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 21, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> I got Pepin's new Technique and it has a lot of really basic stuff, so that is one I would strongly recommend looking thru in person. I'm not upset I got it but there is a lot of stuff I already knew. Of course the stuff I didn't know he does a great job explaining. The DVD has a few neat things too.



Thanks I'm gonna go try to take a look today. up to now I've been using america's test kitchen cooking school cook book, which has had some pretty good information for a newbie - just trying to expand the knowledge base.


----------



## Matus (Feb 22, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> Modernist cuisine second tome. But is bank robbery or copyright infringement to get it.



Hm, I recently took part in a lottery organise by Falk (I bought their pan last year) and while I did not win anything, everybody that took part could download a complete Modernist cuisine in a form of 6 PDF files (searchable and browsable from single document) with total size of 2GB. I supposed that Falk would not distribute black copies so there must be ways to actually get your hands on the digital version for (nearly) free. I would hesitate to forward it even though there was no explicit note on what kind of copyright it came with.

BTW, since downloading I only briefly looked inside - those recipes got me scared. I suppose I will not be able to try most of them at home because of the complexity.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 22, 2015)

A lot of great info already but you might want to consider Cook's Illustrated "The Science of Good Cooking" as it will help (almost) all of your cooking! Flavor Bible (already suggested) is also a great resource for putting things together (that make sense!). Mostly have FUN and, of course, buy lots & lots of expensive J-knives!!! :bliss:


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 22, 2015)

daveb said:


> Keller's "ad hoc at home" is prob the best I have at describing technique and showing expected results and addressing a wide range of cooking styles. McGee is an encyclopedia of food knowledge.
> 
> You may want to narrow your scope some, Steven's on Braising is very good, MC makes my brain hurt and is primarily applicable to MC technique but when it clicks it clicks, "Cooking for Geeks" is inexpensive, a good read and usually informative. There are bread books, sauce books, flavor books, cake books sausage books, etc, that are at least as technique oriented as recipe oriented. No good BBQ book has been written yet, I just haven't had time....:cool2:



It's on my to do list Dave. Already in the planning stages.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 22, 2015)

French Laundry is essential for many reasons. Lots of basics, and advanced flavor combos. All described in a manner that reflects how the restaurant actually accomplishes said dishes. No talking down, or cutting corners. I learned a lot from that book after borrowing it from one of my old chefs. Still have a copy in plastic in my personal library.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 22, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> French Laundry is essential for many reasons. Lots of basics, and advanced flavor combos. All described in a manner that reflects how the restaurant actually accomplishes said dishes. No talking down, or cutting corners. I learned a lot from that book after borrowing it from one of my old chefs. Still have a copy in plastic in my personal library.



+1 What he said ... love this (for exactly all the same reasons - well said!) ... have a very, very used one as well (with lots & lots of stains ...) & now that I am reminded - it would be very nice to have a 'clean new one' as well!


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 22, 2015)

Something tells me I'm just gonna have to get all of these...


----------



## gavination (Feb 23, 2015)

That makes for a very heavy suitcase haha! I might have to wander over to Powell's tomorrow after work now that I've seen this thread...

Where ya gonna eat Chiff??


----------



## riba (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the approach of Ruhlman's Twenty


----------



## Lizzardborn (Feb 23, 2015)

Matus said:


> BTW, since downloading I only briefly looked inside - those recipes got me scared. I suppose I will not be able to try most of them at home because of the complexity.



You are doing yourself a disservice, if you read it like a cookbook. It is food encyclopedia. In the first three parts the recipes are not using the flashy chemistry stuff. And in Modernist Cuisine everything is in baker's percentage which is beyond awesome. 

What it teaches you is what is really going on inside the food while you cook it. The recipes are used to illustrate the strategies of solving some common problem. And there are huge charts with cooking times and speeds and temperatures for everything. If you have engineering mindset - it is the best resource out there. Also the guys love the pressure cooker, which is my favorite tool in kitchen.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 23, 2015)

gavination said:


> That makes for a very heavy suitcase haha! I might have to wander over to Powell's tomorrow after work now that I've seen this thread...
> 
> Where ya gonna eat Chiff??



Oh, you know . . . pok pok, toro bravo, clark lewis, mucca osteria, beast . . . and like a ton of food carts  are you a local? Any suggestions or inside scoop??


----------



## Matus (Feb 23, 2015)

Point taken. I guess I need to find more time to dig inside. But being a physicist I should be fine


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 23, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> You are doing yourself a disservice, if you read it like a cookbook. It is food encyclopedia. In the first three parts the recipes are not using the flashy chemistry stuff. And in Modernist Cuisine everything is in baker's percentage which is beyond awesome.
> 
> What it teaches you is what is really going on inside the food while you cook it. The recipes are used to illustrate the strategies of solving some common problem. And there are huge charts with cooking times and speeds and temperatures for everything. If you have engineering mindset - it is the best resource out there. Also the guys love the pressure cooker, which is my favorite tool in kitchen.



Agreed. After years of doing charcuterie, I was very happy to find a ratio based recipe approach.


----------



## gic (Feb 23, 2015)

I suggest looking around the serious eats web site, totally awesome


----------



## designdog (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting that no one mentioned The Professional Chef from CIA. I find it still informative. 

My preference is technique books in French, as that is my main interest. Several are available through Amazon France.


----------



## Namaxy (Feb 23, 2015)

La Pratique Varenne by Anne Willan is an excellent go to reference for french classic methods. James Peterson has several exhaustive books on various subjects. His 'Sauces' is particularly good. His book on meats not bad. I don't agree there are no barbecue books, though they are rare....'Wicked Good Barbecue' by Andy Husbands is actually very good.


----------



## krx927 (Feb 26, 2015)

I really liked this one, it has everything:
Professional Cooking
by Wayne Gisslen


----------



## designdog (Feb 26, 2015)

Of course there is prep technique, cooking technique, plating technique.

There is also food technique, and Larousse Gastronomique is the best resource for that. Unfortunately the English translation seems always to be behind, and beneath, the original. Get both.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like I'll be starting a library, thanks all


----------



## Seth (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, I was about to write about the CIA book and finally designdog mentioned it. It goes through the five mother sauces, basics of soup bases, fundamentals of frying vs. saute, braising, etc. A lot of good books mentioned here. I like the Molly Stevens books and Child's, The Way to Cook got me started. You gotta love some of Bourdain like his intro to hollandaise: "If you have never done this before, you are going to fu#k it up." Love Ad Hoc and the rest of his books. Almost as addictive as the tools we use. We had a thread at one point; something about whether you read cookbooks for recipes or do you read them through like novels? After you read ten versions of the thoughts and recipes for beef stew, you acquire a concept. Harold McGee and flavor bible should also be part of your library I think. Leave out most of the books on knife skills. It's all right here.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 27, 2015)

Seth said:


> Yeah, I was about to write about the CIA book and finally designdog mentioned it. It goes through the five mother sauces, basics of soup bases, fundamentals of frying vs. saute, braising, etc. A lot of good books mentioned here. I like the Molly Stevens books and Child's, The Way to Cook got me started. You gotta love some of Bourdain like his intro to hollandaise: "If you have never done this before, you are going to fu#k it up." Love Ad Hoc and the rest of his books. Almost as addictive as the tools we use. We had a thread at one point; something about whether you read cookbooks for recipes or do you read them through like novels? After you read ten versions of the thoughts and recipes for beef stew, you acquire a concept. Harold McGee and flavor bible should also be part of your library I think. Leave out most of the books on knife skills. It's all right here.



Oh crap! The Flavor Bible is essential! I spaced that one off entirely. Been a couple years since I dug into it, but it was really helpful when I was getting writers block trying to come up with a special, or spitball new menu ideas. Thanks for the reminder Seth.


----------



## gic (Feb 27, 2015)

Has anyone looked at the Teaching Company videos??

http://www.thegreatcourses.com/cour...et-rediscovering-the-lost-art-of-cooking.html

on sale


----------



## ecchef (Feb 27, 2015)

Not really a fundamentals book in the general sense, but _Maximum Flavor_ By Kamozawa & Talbot is a pretty good entry into the new cuisine techniques.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 27, 2015)

Culinary Artistry. Excellent resource. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Feb 27, 2015)

The Zuni Cafe Cookbook is among the most informative, eye-opening books on cookery I've encountered. It's not really a carefully constructed introduction to technique, but it's a freaking miracle of paper and glue if you regard it as the recorded observations of an incredibly thoughtful and perceptive cook.


----------



## pezruga (Feb 28, 2015)

Dylan greys yachting recipes are very good, free on Amazon prime


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 1, 2015)

Just ordered copies of Keller's French Laundry Cookbook and Ad Hoc at Home, and Pepin's New Complete Technique. Let the learnin' begin!


----------



## Seth (Mar 1, 2015)

They are pricey but you won't regret it. Even the photos are inspiring.


----------



## Porkedbelly (Mar 10, 2015)

I always research the recipe for one dish. Loots of google and youtube. When you see a dish be made several chefs and enthusiasts you start to understand the basics in that particular dish. I think youtube is great for learning basics. Just look at Jacques Pepin omelette or when he debone a chicken. No book can show you that. 

The books I will buy are, McGee on Food and cooking, Keller's Under Pressure and Modernist Cuisine at home.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 10, 2015)

I will second Ad Hoc, it is my favorite cook book. The recipes are all extremely delicious and while some may be complex, Keller and Ruhlman really have a way with words, which clearly and concisely describes the process. The pictures and overall workmanship of the book mirrors Keller's commitment to quality as well.

Enjoy,

Pete


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 10, 2015)

chiffonodd, King County has an excellent library system. A good way to try before you buy.


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> chiffonodd, King County has an excellent library system. A good way to try before you buy.




Sadly I didn't even think of that! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## chinacats (Mar 11, 2015)

stereo.pete said:


> I will second Ad Hoc, it is my favorite cook book. The recipes are all extremely delicious and while some may be complex, Keller and Ruhlman really have a way with words, which clearly and concisely describes the process. The pictures and overall workmanship of the book mirrors Keller's commitment to quality as well.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Pete



My guess is that it is Ruhlman that makes the read so easy...Keller for the wealth of information.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 11, 2015)

Keller's under pressure is a nice book but no thing for basics, it is just a bunch of recipes you won t try un less you have a professional vacuum chamber and sous vide bath..
Modernist cuisine at home is more fun and generalist.

Heston Blumenthal at home is also a wonderful one for basics. And cheap &#128521;


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 12, 2015)

I would also recommend books from Hervé This. No recipes here, just science.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Mar 12, 2015)

nutmeg said:


> I would also recommend books from Hervé This. No recipes here, just science.



Can you give examples. The science is the interesting bit.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 13, 2015)

all of this books are very interessant. You could try a Sample of "building of a meal" by Kindle for exemple.

It s like modernist cuisine but deeply/full explained.


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 13, 2015)

Search vidéos from him in youtube to get an idea.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2015)

basics? fundamental techiques?

i'll probably get lynched and burned at the stake..but i like the big fat ATK book. it breaks it down to simple things. kinda shows you the "Rules" to start with..and you can go about breaking those rules later.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Mar 13, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> basics? fundamental techiques?
> 
> i'll probably get lynched and burned at the stake..but i like the big fat ATK book. it breaks it down to simple things. kinda shows you the "Rules" to start with..and you can go about breaking those rules later.



Which is the big fat? Cooking for geeks?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> Which is the big fat? Cooking for geeks?


the big America's Test Kitchen book.


----------



## jackslimpson (Mar 18, 2015)

Lot's of good stuff in this thread. My two cents: get three or four of these books, and DVD's, and study them. Practice and taste. Then, regularly focus on an ingredient, or a technique, and study what they all have to say about it (and take a look at cookingforengineers.com). I've found it to be the equivilent of immersion vs. lessons in learning a language. Both are necessary for mastery. And, hit youtube -- watch 10 people make a dish or demonstrate a technique. You'll eventually recognize what is good and what is not. Keep what is good, shun what is bad. And always remember techniques sometimes don't make sense until you've done them 20 or 100 times. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree that routine is everything but if if you don#t work in a restaurant the routine will come slowly.. Knowledge helps too!

After a wonderful evening at Dinner by Heston Blumenthal I decided to buy the restaurant's Bible: Historic
A beautiful book with brillant recipes, a lot of interessant and funny stories, sketches.

The most important is that Heston not only explains how to but also why and that makes the difference with 99% of the other books.
For exemple, I used to hate reading things like "Start your broth using cold water for a better taste". I generally don't believe this kind of rumours if I the guys doesn't explain a bit scientifically..

A bit off-topic but I used to have a chef who was very good in service (10 years in Michelin-star restaurants) but the guy was sometimes a bit a liar and it was difficult to believe the tricks he wanted to teach me.


----------

